# Which Piers allow shark fishing?



## StillSearchin (Apr 9, 2007)

Are there any piers in NC that still allow shark fishing at night? I know guys are catching some, but most piers I've been on have signs saying No Shark Fishing.


----------



## upthewall (Mar 26, 2012)

Kure pier June 1st - Sept. 15th 12am-6am

That's the only one I know of.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Avon,but it won't last long if it gets outta hand...


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

I've heard Rodanthie does but am not sure! Dang sharkers anyway!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

jennettes allows sharkin',but there are some spoken rules and some unspoken ones,spoken rule#1,and there aint no budgin' 'em"NO BALLONS,TRASH BAGS OR ANY OTHER DEVICE THAT IS NOT ECO-FREINDLY OR CAN BE RETREIVED",really thats the only hard and fast rule,the unspoken rules are just that


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

sunburntspike said:


> jennettes allows sharkin',but there are some spoken rules and some unspoken ones,spoken rule#1,and there aint no budgin' 'em"NO BALLONS,TRASH BAGS OR ANY OTHER DEVICE THAT IS NOT ECO-FREINDLY OR CAN BE RETREIVED",really thats the only hard and fast rule,the unspoken rules are just that


So Are they allowing yakked baits?


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

fishnuttz said:


> So Are they allowing yakked baits?


 Very good question? That might get me there after all if we could.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

we haven't found a newbie with a 'yak and a death wish/big cahonays to join our little group,are you volunteering?


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Sign on Kure said no shark fishing Saturday morning when walking out. Must gonna switch it out June 1st.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Ocean Crest Pier does and if u have the right tackle the concrete pier in south port has some big tigers.


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

sunburntspike said:


> we haven't found a newbie with a 'yak and a death wish/big cahonays to join our little group,are you volunteering?


 Well At 2am. maybe not but 730 before dark I might be your Dummy  I've been wanting to see Ncsharkman to pull one in when I am there.


----------



## gonefishin703 (Jul 12, 2011)

drumchaser said:


> Sign on Kure said no shark fishing Saturday morning when walking out. Must gonna switch it out June 1st.


There is also a big sign outside the front door and inside that says shark fishing from 12am-6am. There is also a set of rules about what they allow an dont allow on a sign before you walk out the back door onto the pier........ The sign you seen must refer to during the day..


----------



## cobia_slayer (Jan 9, 2008)

sunburntspike said:


> we haven't found a newbie with a 'yak and a death wish/big cahonays to join our little group,are you volunteering?


I'll give Tyler my yak and a life jacket and pay him $10, he might do it


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

gonefishin703 said:


> There is also a big sign outside the front door and inside that says shark fishing from 12am-6am. There is also a set of rules about what they allow an dont allow on a sign before you walk out the back door onto the pier........ The sign you seen must refer to during the day..


must bee


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

cobia_slayer said:


> I'll give Tyler my yak and a life jacket and pay him $10, he might do it


 I'd match that $10 but I think he should swim the baits out!!!He could tie the baits around his waist to create a "chum slick". Just trying to help C.J.!


----------



## cobia_slayer (Jan 9, 2008)

ncsharkman said:


> I'd match that $10 but I think he should swim the baits out!!!He could tie the baits around his waist to create a "chum slick". Just trying to help C.J.!


I appreciate it lol


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

Is not there an enforceable law/rule here on the northern Outer Banks that says everyone not on the piers has to stay 300feet away from the piers?

That would include boaters, yakers, jet skis, kite boarders etc. So if your buddy can stay 300feet away with his kayak, he can yak your bait out.


----------



## upthewall (Mar 26, 2012)

I would gladly paddle baits out in my yak, pier permitting.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

longcast said:


> Is not there an enforceable law/rule here on the northern Outer Banks that says everyone not on the piers has to stay 300feet away from the piers?
> 
> That would include boaters, yakers, jet skis, kite boarders etc. So if your buddy can stay 300feet away with his kayak, he can yak your bait out.


 From what I've seen of kitesurfers they just thumb their noses up at that reg... If you were to take action like throwing a sinker,your arse is in the slammer...


----------



## draggsxr1000 (Jun 27, 2011)

To the guys who dont wanna yak out there you have other options. I bout a 12 ft boat and added a trolling motor. Thats what im using.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Super dumb question.....how far out would be ideal for bait off a pier? How do people cast their shark rigs out now? I cannot fathom a way to chuck out a shark rig as it looks like the thing would be 10-15' of weed-eater line, wire, and other pieces of hardware.

I am asking for academic reasons only. I have no interest in catching sharks unless it is to regain my Dogfish title at JMP next year.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

as far as u want it. u can drop it by the side, float it out, hand toss it(my favorite when there is no yak), yak it out, use a kite...


----------

